# Bilderkennung



## Bedi (12. Apr 2015)

Hallo,
ich studiere gerade Informatik und bin jetzt an meiner Bachelorarbeit dran, wo ich mit Apps und bildern arbeite.
Jetzt habe ich die idee gehabt als zusatz das Bild zu analysieren.
Geplant ist es so von mir: Bild wird per App geschossen, jetzt sollte im Bild (welches einen Fleck beinhaltet) folgende dinge erkannt werden.
- hat der Fleck "scharfe Ränder" oder besteht da ein übergang zum fleck.
- ist der Fleck eintönig
- Symetrie.
Ich weiss nicht wie viel aufwand das ist, je nachdem wie aufwändig es ist tue ich es rein oder lasse es.
ich habe in diesem bereich im moment keine ahnung, deswegen wollt ich mir hier Hilfe hilen.
Liebe grüße


----------



## AntiMuffin (12. Apr 2015)

Also ich persönlich schätze das das sehr Aufwendig wird (Vorallem wenn du es von Grund auf Programmieren willst, ohne Framework etc..). 
Zudem denke ich das es nicht gerade einfach ist so einen Algorithmus zu entwickeln.
Für so eine Aufgabe ist schon einiges an Programmiererischem können gefragt, sowie Mathematisches können. Wenn du schon einige gute Ansätze hättest würde ich evtl ja sagen, aber wenn du dabei bei 0 beginnst schätze ich es schon als sehr sehr Aufwenig!

Gruß,
AntiMuffin


----------



## Bedi (12. Apr 2015)

muss nicht von Grund auf sein, habe aber nix nützliches bisher gefunden.


----------



## AntiMuffin (12. Apr 2015)

Hast du dich den schon mit Bilderkennung oder ähnlichem in Java beschäftigt?


----------



## Bedi (12. Apr 2015)

ich mache dieses Semester ein Computergraphik seminar, welches sich aber mehr um "rendering" dreht.
bisher habe ich aber 0 erfahrung in Bildbearbeitung, und auch nicht viel im allgemeinen Programmierung


----------



## Thallius (12. Apr 2015)

Vergiss es einfach. 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## AntiMuffin (12. Apr 2015)

Unter diesen Umständen würde ich dir nicht empfehlen eine Bilderkennung einzubauen. Ich glaube dafür ist es zu Aufwendig (vorallem ohne Vorahnung) - Mach lieber etwas wo du das Bild bearbeitest, ich schätze das ist tausendmal leichter ! 

Gruß, 
AntiMuffin


----------



## Bedi (12. Apr 2015)

Okay, danke für die schätzung 
LG


----------



## ARadauer (13. Apr 2015)

wenn ihr diese Themen durchnehmt ist es nicht so schwer. Musst du es dir selber erarbeiten, wirds schwierig...


----------

